# Future Decisions.



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I'm coming to you all for prayer. (All of you that pray that is.) I've got some decisions to make. Big ones at that. For about three years now I'd say it has been that I've wanted to take acting classes or at least voiceovers classes (Animation movies). Now, those of you that know me, I'm a shy person. I do not talk a lot in person at all. I tend to stick to myself and like to be left alone. With that being said, I'd like to transfer to a Campus college and meet new people, have fun, perhaps take drama/theater. I need all of you to be praying for me. I will need a decision by January, or at the latest, August of 2009. I want to really to be an actor for animated movies/television shows. That's what I want my career to be. I will also be doing Computer Hardware, Web Design, & Web Development for a backup.

I'd really appreciate it if you all would be praying. I do believe the God will send me into the right direction, but I ask that you all will be praying for me. As you can see I have a lot fo choices to make here soon and don't know really what to do.

Thanks and God Bless,
-Nathaniel


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

If you put your mind to it, you can do it. Ill keep you in my T&P's


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Good luck with your decision! I will keep you in my prayers as well.


----------

